# Problèmes avec Mappy et Google



## Spoutnick63 (27 Novembre 2005)

Pour le lecteur vidéo je ne peux pas grand chose mais pour Mappy par contre, je peux te confirmer que ça le fait aussi sous système X.
Ma solution : Mappy -> poubelle
Alternatives :
ViaMichelin : itinéraire routier - carte France Michelin - guide restaurant - hotel Europe
Maporama.com - Cartes, Plans d'acces et itineraires partout dans le monde

bonne chance


----------



## rodger (1 Juillet 2007)

j'ai des problèmes moi aussi sur Mappy et michelin, les cartes fonctionnent mais "les itinéraires" ne marchent pas. Il y a quelques mois je n'avais aucun problème mais maintenant plus rien ne fonctionne. J'ai changé de fournisseurs d'accès internet je suis sur "orange", pensez-vous qu'il y ait un problème de parefeu ou autre?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2007)

Ca peu venir d'Orange 


Bon, je s&#233;pare les sujets, et j'envoie la partie Mappy/Google dans le forum Internet !


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2007)

Tiens moi depuis quelques jours, MAPPY fait carrément quitter Safari (version 2), du 1er coup, et vous ? :mouais: (fonctionne pas non plus avec FF à cette heure, peut-être en maintenance... mais ça fait déjà un ptit moment que j'utilise FF pour aller sur mappy, avant pourtant ça fonctionnait bien)


----------



## g.delepee (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

- Dans notre bureau de Bruxelles: 

Aucun problème avec Mappy, sous Safari 1.3.2, ou 2.0.4 ou 3.0.3 (machines sous 10.3.9 ou 10.4.10)

- Dans notre bureau de Nivelles:

Mappy fait systématiquement planter les différentes versions de Safari (configs similaires à Bxl...)

Le fournisseur d'accès ADSL est le même (Skynet), mais bien sur avec un contrat différent.

Si quelqu'un a une explication, ou mieux une solution a ce phénomène surnaturel avant que je ne me rende à Lourdes...

D'avance merci !

Guy


----------



## g.delepee (9 Octobre 2007)

Un petit Hub,  si jamais...


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2007)

Mappy chie dans la colle, Firefox n'accède même pas au site et Safari affiche une mise en page complètement bancale qui plante de partout ! De pire en pire !  :mouais:


----------

